# The Puppy Farm, Surrey - December 2017



## Brewtal (Jan 1, 2018)

Another place I've had pinned for ages but I thought it had been flattened so never given it another thought until it popped up elsewhere.

This is a pretty grim place, the scene of a double murder, and a dog breeding operation that kept the breeding pairs in utterly horrible conditions whilst the cute little puppies were sold off to unsuspecting members of the public. I hope anyone reading this who is thinking of buying a dog takes note. I am not saying all breeders are like this, but some are. 

Some dark history pillaged and edited from elsewhere:

Keepers Cottage was the former home of John Lowe a puppy "farmer" and now convicted murderer. It was at this home in a sleepy corner of the Surrey countryside where John Lowe murdered Christine and Lucy Lee in February 2014, despite Surrey police removing Mr Lowe's guns from him over a previous threat he made to someone and they were returned to him 7 months prior to him using one of them to commit the double murder, the IPCC criticised Surrey Police decision to return the guns in their report and I believe the Police officers involved resigned following the report.

Despite being the main reason why people will remember Keepers Cottage the tragic stories did neither start or end in 2014, from some research into this place there was a history of animal abuse/negelct going back to 2004 when BBC Inside out investigated John Lowe which ended with his breeding licence being revoked, he was convicted of breeding animals without a licence a year later.

The saga continued when the daughter of Christine, and sister of Lucy Lee was convicted of unlawfully obtaining £107,950 from the bank accounts of Susanna Wilson, John Lowe's long term partner prior to meeting Christine.


Another solo mooch, I didn't expect to see anyone else there but I scared the crap out of two younger guys when I walked through the door. Very sorry about that but it was nice to meet you both!























































































































































Thankfully the horrible old bastard will rot and die in jail as the remainder of his sentence is longer than the rest of his life expectancy. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 1, 2018)

Seen this pop up on youtube, much better to see photos of it. Interesting post, thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 1, 2018)

Places and people like that exist because the puppy and kitten buying public ignore, forget, or do not know the basic rule of pet acquisition from a large scale breeder - inspect the puppy with its' litter mates and parents at the breeder's establishment. When you buy from the occasional breeder of working breeds - basically a person who has a litter from their working bitch to provide them with a couple of pups, to train on, and is selling any extra pups - you visit the breeder's house to see the pup/pups and thus see the breeding conditions etc. 'Been there, done that', in the 55 years I have been 'owned' by my Working Cocker Spaniels. I also insisted on delivering the pups to their new owners in person. In four instances, having seen the disgusting conditions they were going to be kept in, I refused the sale and reported the people involved.

For people thinking of dog ownership for the first time, I would suggest they consider taking a grown animal from a rescue centre, rather than a puppy. In many cases these well trained dogs end up in these centres because their elderly owners have died, they make wonderful companions. Rant and ad for rescue centres over - just something very dear to my heart!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 1, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Places and people like that exist because the puppy and kitten buying public ignore, forget, or do not know the basic rule of pet acquisition from a large scale breeder - inspect the puppy with its' litter mates and parents at the breeder's establishment. When you buy from the occasional breeder of working breeds - basically a person who has a litter from their working bitch to provide them with a couple of pups, to train on, and is selling any extra pups - you visit the breeder's house to see the pup/pups and thus see the breeding conditions etc. 'Been there, done that', in the 55 years I have been 'owned' by my Working Cocker Spaniels. I also insisted on delivering the pups to their new owners in person. In four instances, having seen the disgusting conditions they were going to be kept in, I refused the sale and reported the people involved.
> 
> For people thinking of dog ownership for the first time, I would suggest they consider taking a grown animal from a rescue centre, rather than a puppy. In many cases these well trained dogs end up in these centres because their elderly owners have died, they make wonderful companions. Rant and ad for rescue centres over - just something very dear to my heart!



I am absolutely 100% with you on rescueing animals and very respectful of you for your way of working with your dogs. We have an Irish Greyhound and a Spanish Podenco, both of whom have been through a hellish life and are now the most loving fatheful companions we could ask for, all because they have experienced love and family life for the first time, and more importantly a routine. It’s a joy skipping past the annoying puppy stage! It’s amazing how they go from nervous skittish wrecks to confident and attention seeking friends so quick. They say you can’t teach an old dog new tricks but that is nonsense. These two are bloody smart hounds and learn stuff very quickly. Even the Spaniard has a basic understanding of English commands already and he has only been in the country since July and we got him in August! 

I chose my words carefully in my post, I didn’t want to rant on too much, but thank you so much for posting that up. The Greyhound was an emotionless entity when he was picked up, he only showed fear and panic or just nothing for years, now he is 9 years old and has reverted to the puppy years he never got to experience and he is the most playful and affectionate dog I have ever met. So we have a fully grown puppy who does what he is told and doesn’t make a mess in the house! I’ll take that any day over an annoying little bundle of fluff!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 1, 2018)

I would have thought this would have been flat by now, demo plans went in early last year!

Either way, lovely shots of the place, seems to capture the mood!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 1, 2018)

I remember seeing this on the news a couple of years ago and it did cross my mind if it would end up being explored! You have created a worthy documentation of a very grim place, looks more like a puppy prison Its standard procedure for old bill to retire or go off sick once under inquiry, it resolves the issue for them as they don't need to answer any questions, I can speak from personal experience, hmmm...lol

...and yes rescue greyhounds make great companions


----------



## foxtrot (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice shots, got some nice lighting going on! Weird some of the stuff has moved since my visit, place is pretty grim overall!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 1, 2018)

A very grim place and a sad history. I thought it would be destroyed by now as most houses where a serious crime has been committed have been, in the past, destroyed or bulldozed.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow...loads to see there. But with a cloud of sadness hanging over. Shame as it looks like a nice place.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2018)

Shame it could be a lovely house but cant imagine anyone ever wanting to live there, even new builds on the site would be hard to sell if people know the history!
Great set of pics though!


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice one. Have driven past this many times but failed to stop. Will pop in one day.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 2, 2018)

I echo what everyone else says.a grim place with soch grim history.the guy was very old when he murdered them when we looked him up.you came away with some great shots though


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 2, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> I chose my words carefully in my post, I didn’t want to rant on too much, but thank you so much for posting that up. The Greyhound was an emotionless entity when he was picked up, he only showed fear and panic or just nothing for years, now he is 9 years old and has reverted to the puppy years he never got to experience and he is the most playful and affectionate dog I have ever met. So we have a fully grown puppy who does what he is told and doesn’t make a mess in the house! I’ll take that any day over an annoying little bundle of fluff!



Brewtal, You have found out what many people have over the years - ex racing/working Greyhounds make wonderful pets in the right family/environment. And my respects to you for going down the Continental path! I have heard it said many times that we English/British are rather 'Nuts' when it comes to dogs. How can one not be, when one has all that love and companionship, no questions asked, every day? Sadly there are still some morons in this world that need converting.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 4, 2018)

Great pics Brewtal!


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice one, Brewtal.


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 12, 2018)

I sometimes wonder if this policy of buldozing homes that have been the scene of serious crimes is always a good idea. I started thinking about this when the TV coverage of the demolition of a cottage in mid Wales occurred a couple of years ago.

It is not the house that is evil but the people that commit the crime. Given the pressures on housing would it not be better to make compulsory purchase of these properties, renovate them and then offer them for sale or rental to people who cannot afford to buy their own home at current market rates? The potential occupiers would be made aware of the history.

I am sure there are many people out there desperate for a decent home - who perhaps could put some happiness back into the scene of such horrendous crimes.

What is more if the criminal is mouldering in jail it would be an extra kick in the pants for them to know that their home is going to benefit someone else. 

John


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 12, 2018)

jhluxton said:


> It is not the house that is evil but the people that commit the crime. Given the pressures on housing would it not be better to make compulsory purchase of these properties, renovate them and then offer them for sale or rental to people who cannot afford to buy their own home at current market rates? The potential occupiers would be made aware of the history.



Given the problems (costs and other legal matters), the very small number of properties involved make this solution somewhat iffy. You are also forgetting the idiots that make up a proportion of the general public, who love to spread rumours etc. Bad enough in the days of a drunken night's tale in the four ale bar, no chance in today's internet climate!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 12, 2018)

I’d live in a house someone was murdered in if it went at a decent price. I don’t believe in ghosts or any of that nonsense. However I would not live in a place like Crookham Court after its been redeveloped, knowing what went on there.


----------



## krela (Jan 12, 2018)

Further to what DS said, there are also a number of rather strange people who are fascinated by such locations and they become a place of pilgrimage and almost worship for them. This is one of the main reasons they are demolished where possible, so that this doesn't happen.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 12, 2018)

An example of people being fascinated by the grim locations. Ian Brady and Myra Hyndley's house was demolished but now the site is part of a ghastly tour. No house there - I had a look on street view, just flat land.


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 12, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> An example of people being fascinated by the grim locations. Ian Brady and Myra Hyndley's house was demolished but now the site is part of a ghastly tour. No house there - I had a look on street view, just flat land.



Interesting to read peoples' responses to my earlier comment about sites with a sad history.

Some people must be attracted to these sites because of a perverse attraction others are there because of a wish to feel the history.

I admit I have not been to any murder sites but I will admit to having been to conflict and disaster locations within these islands. 

This is not out of any gruesome curiosity - but out of a desire to emerse myself in the history of the place. 

So I have visited disaster sites such as Levant Mine, Wheal Owles, Senghenydd Colliery, Summerland Leisure Centre, Titanic Dry Dock, assassination sites such as Beal na blath and Pheonix Park, historic prisons with a gruesome record such as Kilmainham Gaol, Bodmin Gaol, ambush sites such as Kilmichael and Warrenpoint, Battlefields such as Vinegar Hill, execution sites such as Hango Hill etc.

Does that make me a creepy weirdo or someone who is interested in history who wishes to visit sites where significant events in the UK and Ireland took place in the past 200 years or so?

John


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 13, 2018)

"A creepy weirdo"? Not at all, John. Likewise myself I have an interest in history and I'm a German Railways fan so when I go on holiday to Germany not only do I visit former railway stations, depots and redundant tracks but also Concentration Camps and former Military Barracks and areas I know where mass killings took place during the war. Its all history to me but to some Germans who I talked to is that "what's in the past remains in the past, now we look to the future". The disaster sites you mentioned is where someone got killed as part of their work, but not a place where someone got killed pointlessly, such as the case of Ian Brady where he tortured and killed children in his house and buried them in a moor.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 14, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Its all history to me but to some Germans who I talked to is that "what's in the past remains in the past, now we look to the future".



In the past and forgotten about or even more shocking - denied it ever happened, seems to be on the ascendancy in some quarters these days! Looking to the future without learning and remembering the past is a recipe for disaster and just lets history repeat itself. I belong to a generation of children whose fathers and uncles may have been / were mentally scarred for life by what they saw back then, when they liberated the prison and concentration camps. My uncle never forgot the all pervading stench that announced the location of one of these camps, well before they set eyes on it!


----------



## Andrew32 (Jan 16, 2018)

I wonder how these places get so much attention from teenagers and awful youtubers, they're next to impossible to locate, and they're in the middle of nowhere? Was this place on unilad or something?


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 17, 2018)

Andrew32 said:


> I wonder how these places get so much attention from teenagers and awful youtubers, they're next to impossible to locate, and they're in the middle of nowhere? Was this place on unilad or something?



I didn't realise there were shitty youtube videos of it already! It was posted on 28 and named outright, I just thought my name had a better ring to it. I went somewhere pretty horrible today, might post it up with the real name just as an experiment to see how quickly it ends up on youtube! ; ) It hasn't been posted up, stank of old people and shit, and was a total mess.


----------



## zombizza (Jan 17, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> I went somewhere pretty horrible today, might post it up with the real name just as an experiment to see how quickly it ends up on youtube! ; ) It hasn't been posted up, stank of old people and shit, and was a total mess.


I look forward to this! ;o)

I took a look down puppyfarm way yesterday. Its amazing how stuff has been moved around already.


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow. Brewtal told me about this. Good report for such a grim place


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 23, 2018)

HiddenScotsman said:


> Wow. Brewtal told me about this. Good report for such a grim place



It’s my report hahaha!


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

Doh hahahah


----------



## Lormack (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow!! That’s some history!! Great pics


----------



## BeyondUrbex (Mar 18, 2018)

The daughter was killed just to the left of the front door, in front of that kennel. The wife was shot in the dining room.
Looks like the set dressers have put been in there too, what with the skull and stuff.

The windows were only smashed fairly recently.

Each time I see that safe I wonder whats in it, hes the sort to keep everything in one.
Its a tragic story, you can hear her phone call to the 999 centre here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0ItsZ2gF9A

The horrible old git deserves to suffer, why the police gave him his shotguns back ill never know, they share the responsibility for those womens deaths.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 19, 2018)

BeyondUrbex said:


> Its a tragic story, you can hear her phone call to the 999 centre here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0ItsZ2gF9A.



I'm sorry, but why the link for the morbidly curious amongst us? Post the location by all means, but why ever release any 999 calls? I was involved with scenes of crime, death and destruction all my working life and some details should not be blasted all over the Web.


----------

